# cool new skull casting



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I just finished this one today. Very cool looking skull. It's cranium is mildly elongated. Very easy to see in the profile shot. This will look great on my shelf!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Scourge, that's crazy. I can't believe that you made that and it's not real. What an awesome job!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Another amazing skull scourge!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You sure your not digging up your local graveyard? Very nice work, you certainly have a nack for making these.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another great skull scourge.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very cool indeed! Was the elongation an experiment to see how it would look?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That looks like a real skull.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice skull scourge....as always!!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Very cool indeed! Was the elongation an experiment to see how it would look?


No, it is molded from a real skull. It is from a private collector that was kind enough to let me expand my mold library. It appears to a boarded skull, purposful elongation. The skull needed to be reconstructed in many places. The orbital sockets were shot and it had missing (holes) bone on other varius parts of the skull. It was a major challeng to reconstruct without damaging the skull. I am very happy with the end result.

Thanks for the compliments everyone, it feels good to know that it was worth the effort! It looks amazing in person.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice handiwork there scourge! A cool oddity for any collection.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

That's a very cool looking skull! How big is it? You should take a picture with it next to a normal sized male skull for reference. Oh, and include a PBR in the pic! That way I will know it's actually your skull!

Looks great! I hope to post some pics of the skull we bought from you soon. It has it's own little place of honor above my workbench. You should have seen the look on the pest control guy's face when he saw my garage!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That skull is amazing. outstanding work once again!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

very nice


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Fine work, as always!


----------



## datura (May 11, 2010)

waoow Scourge ! your work is always amazing..... I love it !!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Be honest now... you removed your own skull didn't you?  

Very nice work, looks great!


----------



## Wicked Saw 2 Cut (Jul 12, 2009)

Really good looking casting. Re-minds me of Inca skull's I have seen. Your very talented.


----------

